# John Deere wont fire after putting new drive belt on



## starner (Sep 15, 2013)

We have a 1986 John Deere 210 I jacked tractor up and put new belt on and now tractor cranks but wont fire I charged and still wont fire


----------



## jhon (May 9, 2011)

starner said:


> We have a 1986 John Deere 210 I jacked tractor up and put new belt on and now tractor cranks but wont fire I charged and still wont fire


Should have nothing to do with the belt itself, but you probably pulled a wire loose somewhere when you changed the belt. Check all wires and wire plugs.


----------



## hamster (Sep 14, 2013)

Axcels add new accelss on the Jhon Deere lawn mower. How old is it ?


----------

